
Show HN: Moonshot – a podcast exploring the biggest ideas in tech - kristoforlawson
http://moonshot.audio/
======
kristoforlawson
Hi everyone,

I just wanted to show you all the podcast I've been working on.

It's called Moonshot - and explores the biggest ideas in tech and the people
working to make them a reality.

Our first episode covered 'The Race to Mars' and our second episode dives into
Artificial General Intelligence. We're really trying distill some of these
really complex ideas and make them accessible for people who don't know that
much about tech - but still interesting for those who do. It's similar to
something like Reply All or Start-up - but much shorter. We're aiming for
around 15-25minutes per episode.

In the first couple of episodes we've got some great interviews - including
Black AI, Kara Swisher, Kevin Rose, even someone that was in a Mars
simulation. We've also done interviews with other founders including Michael
Pryor (Trello) and Moon Ribas (Cyborg Foundation) which will be coming up in
future episodes. (I'm actually thinking of breaking these interviews out into
bonus episodes as they're super interesting.)

It's still a work in progress and we're working on refining the format - but
just wanted to share it with you and get your feedback. Also keen to get any
recommendations you may have for guests or topics we should cover.

Many thanks, Kris

